# Somebody turned 18!



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Hard to believe our kitty, Winston is 18! 
He was one of four but he our last kitty 
and still going fairly strong. ❤


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Awwwww happy birthday Winston!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Happy birthday Winston!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy birthday Winston - you are looking good!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Yay! Meowy Happy Birthday!


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Happy Birthday Winston!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

He looks great for 18. Happy birthday Winston.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Happy 18th, Winston!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Happy Birthday Winston!!!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy birthday to a handsome boy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Wow! He looks like a very young kitty to me! Happy Birthday Winston! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Wow! He’s the healthiest looking 18 year old cat I’ve ever seen. Happy birthday Winston!

This is what I think of every time you say his name here. Win-ston! Bark! Bark!








Winston! Bark! Bark!


Oliver & Company (1988) Comedy clip with quote Winston! Bark! Bark! Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote. Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share. Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




getyarn.io


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Happy birthday Winston


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday Winston!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks, everyone! We are actually amazed at how good Winston looks. His fur is amazing for a cat his age. He’s bright and alert and his weight is good. He’s been a very healthy cat his whole life and as far as we can tell he still is. He does have arthritis so can’t jump well and he is gimpy, especially when it comes to stairs. That’s where he shows his age but all in all he really is doing great for 18. 😊


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

He's a beauty! It's really unbelievable how long cats can live
We had a cat that lived to be 21! He was gimpy also, but never stopped until the day he passed.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Happy birthday, Winston! 

My oldest kitty is sixteen, and the best thing I ever got from Walmart.  She managed to get into the store somehow (probably through the roll-up door where they bring the shopping carts in), and I was able to catch her in the vision center. Her name is See-See.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Ohhhh, Winston, congratulations and Happy Birthday 🎂🥂!!! This is wonderful, @Spottytoes !!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday, handsome! Cent’ anni❤❤❤


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Winston!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

HPpy Birthday Winston


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy birthday, Winston! May we all age so gracefully!


----------

